# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  What Classic TV Programme Would You Bring Back

## N.Fan

Is there a certain classic programme you would like to see return.

I would like to see return:

Star Trek
Quantum Leap
Larkrise To Candleford

----------


## parkerman

All Creatures Great and Small with the original cast. Best TV series ever in my opinion....followed closely by The Avengers.

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

Obviously THe Bill pre Marquess

Hill St Blues

The Man From Uncle

----------


## suzewebb

The Bill (even though you'd have to recruit Scott Maslen and Diane Parish from Eastenders, Dominic Power from Emmerdale, Alex Walkinshaw from Casualty, Jane Danson from Corrie and the rest from wherever.)  My life's never been the same since Jack Meadows last said GO GO GO!!!!!

Also I would love to bring back Friends and have Joey end up with Rachel.  They suited one another far more than Rachel and Ross.

----------

alan45 (20-06-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

I think Matt Leblanc is good in Episodes on BBC2.

----------

flappinfanny (31-08-2013)

----------


## flappinfanny

cagney and lacey, i know in the 90's we had the menopausel years, but we could have the oap years.  a sort of golden girls at the 14th.  i loved that show.  i wonder if harvey ever did paint the ladies loo's?

----------

parkerman (10-11-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

You Rang m'Lord, The A Team,  Happy Days, Charles in Charge,  The Young Doctors, Cannon and Ball.

----------

flappinfanny (11-11-2016), Splashy (10-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Blake Seven... it always confused me where Blake went and why he wasnt in most of Blake Seven.

They did do a radio play with some original cast that was a good listen.

Servaaland was on Pointless the other day with the thief, she is still look very hot for her years.

----------

flappinfanny (15-01-2017)

----------


## flappinfanny

I loved some of the old comedy's from Thames, like Man about the House, Robins Nest, George and Mildred and After Henry.  :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (15-01-2017)

----------

